# Another order placed!



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi john, just placed an order for various MF's, I feel a bit of a detailing marathon soon!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sixpot said:


> Hi john, just placed an order for various MF's, I feel a bit of a detailing marathon soon!!


Ill keep an eye out for that then!


----------

